# white rice



## Kiwi-Man (May 4, 2010)

didn't make the pet store. can I feed my guys white rice? with some chicken? afraid rice would expand in their stomachs.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Cooked rice shouldn't expand... Please wait for an opinion from a more experienced keeper before feeding.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I've fed rice that was in premade wet food. If properly cooked, it should be fine. However there's really little nutrition in it. What else do you have in your fridge? Unseasoned chicken is a great option. If you have any frozen veggies, you could also cook those up unseasoned. Or some egg (again unseasoned)


----------



## Kiwi-Man (May 4, 2010)

thank-you. we ended giving them chicken, sweet potato and carrots.


----------



## Jellen00 (Nov 22, 2010)

That's right,you should not worry about their stomach...


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Ccan I feed mine some white rice because she's sick? Shes been having the runs and because we're having a snow storm tonight :roll: i cant get her to the vet until thursday and I'm worried. I havent given her worms or anything, just her dry food but its still not working.


----------

